# Need ideas for Evil Hamble Doll/Wedding Dress Costume



## Blackeyes (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are two pictures. My son is 14. He'll be wearing this wedding dress I bought at Goodwill for $65. I almost hate to mess it up but it's Halloween so it has to happen He's wearing the dress with this creepy Evil Hamble Doll mask. Any ideas on what I should do with this dress. Not sure if this will work but I thought about soaking it in tea to darken it up. We'll tear it up and put some blood effects on it too. I guess my question is: does anyone have suggestions on how to do this. I'm not sure if soaking it in tea will work for this type of fabric/material. Would something else work better. Maybe I'm going in the wrong direction with what to do with this outfit and someone may have a better/more creative idea. I'm open to anything so what do you all think.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Spray bottle whatever you care to use of it while its hanging up out doors , for least mess . for blood you can get the small bottles of arcrylic paints at michaels,ac moore etc... and while dress is hanging use a flinging motion to apply. somewhere i have pics of me doing mine and the dresses after effect ...though the dress was not nearly as nice....


----------



## Blackeyes (Oct 19, 2009)

Great idea!!! The spray bottle and flinging stuff on it sounds like a great way to get a realistic look. Thanks


----------



## Vanessaa (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm saying I'm going as a Vampire of the Red Court from the Dresden Files, but really, I'm just dressing up in something that I would find awesome to wear regularly, but would get funny looks if I did.

I'm working on a sleeveless dress with a black top and dark red skirt. I'm wearing a pair of black pants underneath becaus the skirt is going to be short and It'll probably be cold. Then I have my amazingly awesome long black hooded cloaky-cape thing (unsure of proper terminology) that my gramma made for my a couple years ago. add makeup and costume is complete.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

that is one creepy mask!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

That is one scary and creepy character. I would not like to meet her in a dark alley.

I thought that my idea for The Ugly Duchess was creepy! Wow!

TC


----------



## AngelaA (Mar 1, 2010)

I love making costumes of all types, thanks for showing a pic. I used a new type of spray on blood, not the caro syrup kind. It is at the Party Store, it dries completely and not sticky, looks like real spray & splatter. It is at www.sprayblood.com I think the spray tip is better than ones I have used before. Good Luck with it . I'm sure it will look great.


----------

